# Airport HDR nedd comment



## carjunkman

This is my new HDR from *Momoc HDR Photography* ..need some honest comment


----------



## themedicine

I just find this to be too much. I think its pretty for the colors, but its just too much. Plus I can see glare from the airport window.

Keep doing it!


----------



## Provo

I don't even know where to begin here on this image, I always say the first person you need to please is yourself with the image before you worry about what anyone else says including me or anyone here in the forums.

But you want honesty so here it goes, I value your efforts in HDR don't get me wrong but this composition is lacking big-time there is a major glare from the window the sky goes from aqua to a grey color, you have the lens flare,horizon is a tilt Etc..

Mumoc I find it a little offending that you advertise HDR in your blog and post replies to other peoples work on tips when your own images at times look worst. I find this annoying and enough already, you either know what you are talking about to afford to talk or just don&#8217;t say anything at all. *Practice what you preach* please nothing more annoying than to hear someone giving you advise on something they yet don&#8217;t fully master. Please just watch your comments prior to speaking about something if posting an image that does not live up to the hype your giving advice about.


----------



## manaheim

^^^ tend to agree that the composition needs a lot of help... HDR isn't generally "THE picture", so much as a method of PRESENTING "the picture".

Your HDR choices are over the top for me, personally, but what I DO find interesting is that it winds up looking like a postcard.


----------



## lamergod

abang,its overdone,black patches everywhere,haloing everywhere.No strong focal point in the picture


----------



## carjunkman

Provo said:


> I don't even know where to begin here on this image, I always say the first person you need to please is yourself with the image before you worry about what anyone else says including me or anyone here in the forums.
> 
> But you want honesty so here it goes, I value your efforts in HDR don't get me wrong but this composition is lacking big-time there is a major glare from the window the sky goes from aqua to a grey color, you have the lens flare,horizon is a tilt Etc..
> 
> Mumoc I find it a little offending that you advertise HDR in your blog and post replies to other peoples work on tips when your own images at times look worst. I find this annoying and enough already, you either know what you are talking about to afford to talk or just dont say anything at all. *Practice what you preach* please nothing more annoying than to hear someone giving you advise on something they yet dont fully master. Please just watch your comments prior to speaking about something if posting an image that does not live up to the hype your giving advice about.



Thanks for the long comments..I just need comment about my photo..not about my comments on other people photo...annoying?..it easy..don't read..that's it... one thing..this not your forum..this is public forum..anyone can give comment..see yaa..


----------



## carjunkman

manaheim said:


> ^^^ tend to agree that the composition needs a lot of help... HDR isn't generally "THE picture", so much as a method of PRESENTING "the picture".
> 
> Your HDR choices are over the top for me, personally, but what I DO find interesting is that it winds up looking like a postcard.



Thank you...still learning and experimenting HDR process..postcard? maybe i`ll print it to be a poscard


----------



## carjunkman

themedicine said:


> I just find this to be too much. I think its pretty for the colors, but its just too much. Plus I can see glare from the airport window.
> 
> Keep doing it!



Thanks man...yeaa..glare...reflection from the glass of the observation deck..Should have filter on my lenses


----------



## fokker

carjunkman said:


> Thanks for the long comments..I just need comment about my photo..not about my comments on other people photo...annoying?..it easy..don't read..that's it... one thing..this not your forum..this is public forum..anyone can give comment..see yaa..


 
Sorry, I just find this comment a little amusing.

"I read your comment and am offended that you think my comments are offensive, so you shouldn't read my comments."


----------



## carjunkman

fokker said:


> carjunkman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the long comments..I just need comment about my photo..not about my comments on other people photo...annoying?..it easy..don't read..that's it... one thing..this not your forum..this is public forum..anyone can give comment..see yaa..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I just find this comment a little amusing.
> 
> "I read your comment and am offended that you think my comments are offensive, so you shouldn't read my comments."
Click to expand...


Yup..I can give him that short answer...but Just wanna give him a sarcastic answer...This is photogaphy forum..so give comment just about the photo..not other thing...


----------



## Digital Dustin

carjunkman said:


> fokker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carjunkman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the long comments..I just need comment about my photo..not about my comments on other people photo...annoying?..it easy..don't read..that's it... one thing..this not your forum..this is public forum..anyone can give comment..see yaa..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I just find this comment a little amusing.
> 
> "I read your comment and am offended that you think my comments are offensive, so you shouldn't read my comments."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup..I can give him that short answer...but Just wanna give him a sarcastic answer...This is photogaphy forum..so give comment just about the photo..not other thing...
Click to expand...


Well your photo leaves something to be desired. I am no HDR expert or anything close to it but a good HDR shot looks realistic and full of vibrant colors without making it look like a painting. Your pic looks more like a painting, if this is what your going for then you did a great job. If not then maybe you should listen to peoples critiques and get better at it.


----------



## mdruziak

HDR is a very subjective thing.  Some people like it, some don't.  The original photo might be more interesting to me if the HDR effect was reduced to the point of the viewer wondering if it was an HDR photo or a normal photo.  Unfortunately, the reflections in the glass are going to kill this photo no matter what you do to it. 

Personally, I think HDR needs a very strong subject.  Sometimes HDR can make a snapshot look interesting for a few seconds.

Take a look at Rick Sammons HDR stuff: HDR to give you an idea of the type of HDR I prefer.


----------



## mom2eight

Minus the reflection in the glass I think its a cool picture.  I happen to love HDR.  I like that you can take a photograph and turn it into something that does look like a painting.  I think its creative and can bring intrest to a photo.


----------



## faststi

Perhaps instead of laughing with arrogance you should read between the lines and take the hint that people are telling you that you need to work on your material mate. I am not replying to this post with ought doing the home work I have looked at some of your work on your site prior to replying to this msg and all of your images are consistent with the same technique that is simply not working if you do a search on google you will find countless high dynamic range images and none of them look as bad as yours.

Mate people are trying to help you so you can improove the sooner you will realize that the better off your work and replies will be


----------



## faststi

mom2eight said:


> Minus the reflection in the glass I think its a cool picture.  I happen to love HDR.  I like that you can take a photograph and turn it into something that does look like a painting.  I think its creative and can bring intrest to a photo.



Are you serious? You actually think this image is good must be a picasso or monet lover


----------



## faststi

Have a look at these hdr images these are nice hdrs 
the one after the sunset rmac posted here is nice so is aruba hdr provo did
Better yet look at the one munky did hdr pictures please c&c his has the oil painting effect you like but it's a nice clear image all the colors ar even and flow with each other halos are under control

http://blog.photoshelter.com/corp/hdr-76.jpg

20 Beautiful HDR Pictures | Abduzeedo | Graphic Design Inspiration and Photoshop Tutorials


----------



## mom2eight

Fast, Wow those were really beautiful HDRs.  I did think his photo of the planes was cool.  Maybe because I just really like planes.  IDK!  
My statement was really because some photographers become so technical they forget that it is an art.  Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.  It is up to the interpretation of the viewer.  I have heard over and over on the forum "I don't like sepia, selective color and on and on.  People delete their exif data hiding how the pic was taken because they want to be the technically correct photographer. They want to be able to say they have captured this perfect shot cause they are this perfect photographer.    
I feel like somtimes people just comment to say they don't like that sorta syle because its not true photography, but they CC anyway.  If you don't like that style why even comment.  Sorry for the rant, but its been building up.  Aww I feel better now..lol
Again thanks for the link.  I wish I could do some really good HDRs but for right now I'm just learning how to focus!  Ha ha I'ive got a long way to go before I attempt one of these.


----------



## jensgt

Honestly the photo should have been a throw away right from the beginning because of the reflection and the HDR just makes it look worse...it hurt my head trying to figure out what that was at first.  Your HDR in general is sort of like you are just plugging in the 3 different exposures...spitting out an HDR and posting it.  Its just too much IMO.  I started out on this forum trying to learn HDR and one thing Ive learned is that the best HDR is where its harder to tell that its an HDR.


----------



## faststi

jensgt said:


> Honestly the photo should have been a throw away right from the beginning because of the reflection and the HDR just makes it look worse...it hurt my head trying to figure out what that was at first. Your HDR in general is sort of like you are just plugging in the 3 different exposures...spitting out an HDR and posting it. Its just too much IMO. I started out on this forum trying to learn HDR and one thing Ive learned is that the best HDR is where its harder to tell that its an HDR.


 
I could'nt agree with you more. Although some people here have done greatness within the hdr world. In a nutshell of what is going on I go to feed my pc some images but sometimes she eats too fast and ends up throwing up 1 large mess. ok I am off to playing with my colored blocks again


----------



## altitude604

the glare of the window totally kills it for me.

the composition isn't overly interesting, maybe focus on the 737 ready for pushback on A2 instead.


----------



## carjunkman

faststi said:


> Perhaps instead of laughing with arrogance you should read between the lines and take the hint that people are telling you that you need to work on your material mate. I am not replying to this post with ought doing the home work I have looked at some of your work on your site prior to replying to this msg and all of your images are consistent with the same technique that is simply not working if you do a search on google you will find countless high dynamic range images and none of them look as bad as yours.
> 
> Mate people are trying to help you so you can improove the sooner you will realize that the better off your work and replies will be



Yes I agree with you..people are trying to help me on HDR and thank you very much for that..I really appreciated it ...I can accept bad critics...but *just about my photo*...you can say what ever you want with my photo.....but the problem is they comment on other thing which is like my comment on other people photo...or whatever.. I can accept your comment if you say my other photo on my blog also the worst you ever see...but "*the sooner you will realize that the better off your work and replies will be*"..sorry mate..I will post more of my photo so people can comment that will lead me to make a good HDR photo...and you know what I will laugh with arrogance again for you..hehehe


----------



## carjunkman

altitude604 said:


> the glare of the window totally kills it for me.
> 
> the composition isn't overly interesting, maybe focus on the 737 ready for pushback on A2 instead.



Thanks man...will try improve more on composition next time..


----------



## carjunkman

jensgt said:


> Honestly the photo should have been a throw away right from the beginning because of the reflection and the HDR just makes it look worse...it hurt my head trying to figure out what that was at first.  Your HDR in general is sort of like you are just plugging in the 3 different exposures...spitting out an HDR and posting it.  Its just too much IMO.  I started out on this forum trying to learn HDR and one thing Ive learned is that the best HDR is where its harder to tell that its an HDR.



Yes throw it away...ahahaha..throw it far far away from you..I'm sorry you have to hurt yourself  to figure out what it is..please accept my apology..next time maybe you have to cracked your head to figure out what the photo is...so please forgive me in advanced...


----------



## Provo

Dude just ignore the comments if they bother you that much seriously coming back at people only ahh you know what forget it you just don't get it. I am tired of debating

Learn how to take critique you accept the forum rules and you decided to post the image for everyone to comment on so deal with it, if you don&#8217;t like what we all have to say about the images then simply don&#8217;t post them.


----------



## salazard666

faststi said:


> Are you serious? You actually think this image is good must be a picasso or monet lover


 
 The photography is a not a kind of art ??? 
Yes it is !  I personnally think Picasso suck, but YOU you can like his work.
Same thing here.

You don't like a picture it's fine. Give you opinion, give some tips but don't 
think because YOU don't like it it's the same thing for everybody.

KArl


----------



## Provo

salazard666 said:


> faststi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? You actually think this image is good must be a picasso or monet lover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photography is a not a kind of art ???
> Yes it is ! I personnally think Picasso suck, but YOU you can like his work.
> Same thing here.
> 
> You don't like a picture it's fine. Give you opinion, give some tips but don't
> think because YOU don't like it it's the same thing for everybody.
> 
> KArl
Click to expand...

 
Let me ask you this Karl how many replies did you passed on the way down that did not like the image?  more then the ones who actually liked it 
but regardless this is about him improoving which he says he is trying so I am just going to leave it as that.


----------



## NateS

carjunkman said:


> Provo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know where to begin here on this image, I always say the first person you need to please is yourself with the image before you worry about what anyone else says including me or anyone here in the forums.
> 
> But you want honesty so here it goes, I value your efforts in HDR don't get me wrong but this composition is lacking big-time there is a major glare from the window the sky goes from aqua to a grey color, you have the lens flare,horizon is a tilt Etc..
> 
> Mumoc I find it a little offending that you advertise HDR in your blog and post replies to other peoples work on tips when your own images at times look worst. I find this annoying and enough already, you either know what you are talking about to afford to talk or just dont say anything at all. *Practice what you preach* please nothing more annoying than to hear someone giving you advise on something they yet dont fully master. Please just watch your comments prior to speaking about something if posting an image that does not live up to the hype your giving advice about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the long comments..I just need comment about my photo..not about my comments on other people photo...annoying?..it easy..don't read..that's it... one thing..this not your forum..this is public forum..anyone can give comment..see yaa..
Click to expand...



Based on this comment and your amazing use of punctuation, sentence fragments, and incoherence, I will assume that you are in about the 2nd grade.

So, for an 8 year old, this is not a bad start.  There are obvious problems with composition and you went a little heavy on the tonal mapping giving it a cartoon feel, but some people like that look.  I think it is still important to think about composition when doing an HDR file though.  I'm also not sure how much HDR was actually needed in this scene....seems like a lot could have been done with a single image.


----------



## KmH

NateS said:


> Based on this comment and your amazing use of punctuation, sentence fragments, and incoherence, I will assume that you are in about the 2nd grade.
> 
> So, for an 8 year old, this is not a bad start. There are obvious problems with composition and you went a little heavy on the tonal mapping giving it a cartoon feel, but some people like that look. I think it is still important to think about composition when doing an HDR file though. I'm also not sure how much HDR was actually needed in this scene....seems like a lot could have been done with a single image.


 Have a look at where he's from.
English is obviously his second language.


----------



## mom2eight

KmH said:


> NateS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on this comment and your amazing use of punctuation, sentence fragments, and incoherence, I will assume that you are in about the 2nd grade.
> 
> So, for an 8 year old, this is not a bad start. There are obvious problems with composition and you went a little heavy on the tonal mapping giving it a cartoon feel, but some people like that look. I think it is still important to think about composition when doing an HDR file though. I'm also not sure how much HDR was actually needed in this scene....seems like a lot could have been done with a single image.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a look at where he's from.
> English is obviously his second language.
Click to expand...


Last time I checked I-95 was on the East Coast.:blushing:


----------



## KmH

mom2eight said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NateS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on this comment and your amazing use of punctuation, sentence fragments, and incoherence, I will assume that you are in about the 2nd grade.
> 
> So, for an 8 year old, this is not a bad start. There are obvious problems with composition and you went a little heavy on the tonal mapping giving it a cartoon feel, but some people like that look. I think it is still important to think about composition when doing an HDR file though. I'm also not sure how much HDR was actually needed in this scene....seems like a lot could have been done with a single image.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a look at where he's from.
> English is obviously his second language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last time I checked I-95 was on the East Coast.:blushing:
Click to expand...

Location: Kajang, Malaysia


----------



## Provo

mom2eight said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NateS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on this comment and your amazing use of punctuation, sentence fragments, and incoherence, I will assume that you are in about the 2nd grade.
> 
> So, for an 8 year old, this is not a bad start. There are obvious problems with composition and you went a little heavy on the tonal mapping giving it a cartoon feel, but some people like that look. I think it is still important to think about composition when doing an HDR file though. I'm also not sure how much HDR was actually needed in this scene....seems like a lot could have been done with a single image.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a look at where he's from.
> English is obviously his second language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last time I checked I-95 was on the East Coast.:blushing:
Click to expand...

 
Mom2eight um did you read the post correctly they were talking about someone else dear not me oops. Can I still pretend that I am in the second grade? you are forgiven however.


----------



## mellowGOLD

I think the photo would look better minus the glare and the plane in the foreground. I really like the top left of the photo with the field and the runway. The plane-dock-thingies are too bright and look off focus. 

*I'm just a beginner


----------



## mom2eight

Provo said:


> mom2eight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a look at where he's from.
> English is obviously his second language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I checked I-95 was on the East Coast.:blushing:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mom2eight um did you read the post correctly they were talking about someone else dear not me oops. Can I still pretend that I am in the second grade? you are forgiven however.
Click to expand...


I wondered why they thought you were from another country!lol  Thanks for the forgiveness.  You can be in second grade if I can be 21 again!


----------



## jensgt

carjunkman said:


> jensgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly the photo should have been a throw away right from the beginning because of the reflection and the HDR just makes it look worse...it hurt my head trying to figure out what that was at first.  Your HDR in general is sort of like you are just plugging in the 3 different exposures...spitting out an HDR and posting it.  Its just too much IMO.  I started out on this forum trying to learn HDR and one thing Ive learned is that the best HDR is where its harder to tell that its an HDR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes throw it away...ahahaha..throw it far far away from you..I'm sorry you have to hurt yourself  to figure out what it is..please accept my apology..next time maybe you have to cracked your head to figure out what the photo is...so please forgive me in advanced...
Click to expand...


So what you are saying its ok and good practice to have window reflection in your picture?  What bugs me is that you don't even care...you just took a snapshot out the window at the airport...plugged it into the HDR program and voila...wonderful art.  Sorry.  You should not have wasted your time making it an HDR and posting it here because it was a poor picture to begin with.


----------



## Provo

I am sitting here on the sofa watching american idol tryouts and I am peeking in here only to notice that this topic simply won't end just like some of the contestants they tell they cant sing but they keep going.

For the first time ladies & gents we have ourselves a topic that's turning out to be a mini series stay tuned kids same time same network.:lmao:


----------



## Provo

faststi said:
			
		

> In a nutshell of what is going on I go to feed my pc some images but sometimes she eats too fast and ends up throwing up 1 large mess. ok I am off to playing with my colored blocks again


 
I just got it that's funny


----------



## faststi




----------



## fokker

Haha.... ouch


----------



## loki05

i've certainly seen worse....c'mon give the guy a break..not that bad...has an "anime" kind of look to it.  If you guys remember an old skool cartoon called Robotech/Macross...this reminds me of that.  

take all the critiques and keep tryin! GL


----------

